# Pierce Racer



## kanman (May 3, 2009)

Hey,

     was referred to this site and was hoping to garner some more information on this Pierce Racer. I understand that info on these bikes is hard to come by for some reason or another. Here are 15 pictures along with a carbide lamp that was used with bike when the original owner delivered Western Union telegrams. 

http://s653.photobucket.com/albums/uu260/kanman_bucket/

thanks in advance for your assistance

kanman


----------



## pelletman (May 3, 2009)

What is your question?  Mine would be who restored the bike?


----------



## kanman (May 3, 2009)

My question I quess is how accurate the restoration is, any opinions on the restoration ect...and maybe if anyone would know a value. The restoration to my untrained eye is beautifully done...but I dont know enough about the Pierce bike company to know how accurate it is. The parts are original and some have been rebuilt, plated, painted, refinished ect. 

the bike was rebuilt by my brothers father in law who passed away in 2007. He rebuilt probably 40 bikes a year for "toys for tots" ...from donated bikes, wrecked ones, junk ones ect.. the would deliver them on Christmas. He loved bikes and worked in a bike shop in his youth and through College. He also did restorations on a Schwinn Truck, a Western Flyer, another I cant Identify. He has a few others bikes and numerous parts. At this time his wifes intention is to sell some of the other bikes and the extra parts as she just needs the space 

Thanks in advance for any input you may have

Kanman


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 4, 2009)

let me preface this with the statement "I'm not and expert in any way on Pierce" but I do know a bit.George N. Pierce started making bikes in 1896 and moved to making cars in 1901. the company was bought up by Studebaker in 1928, and went out of business in 1938. I have an uncle who collected Pierce cars and has an early 1900's full suspension bike. I'll look around to see if I have any photos of the bike. My uncle is in his eighties now and not restoring things anymore. I'm not sure if he knows too much about the bikes but was the expert in the early cars. I'll contact my cousin, his son and see if he knows anything.


----------



## pelletman (May 4, 2009)

The restoration looks pretty good, the only thing that I don't like are the screws in the sprocket, they stick out like a sore thumb and the spokes would have been nickeled, not galvanized. Your bike was built in Angola, NY so it is a later model.  I have some dating info that is not presently in front of me. George N Pierce Co built bikes and birdcages and stuff, I think earlier than 96 for bikes, probably 91, we know of a 92 catalog.  I believe George sold the company or died and wasn't very involved in the cars.  The bikes are called Pierce, the cars are Pierce Arrow.  I just read the Wiki article, it is off on a bunch of stuff.  

From the Pierce Arrow Society website:

The Pierce-Arrow Motor Car Company was officially launched in 1908. Prior to this year, the company had been known as The George N. Pierce Co. The Great Arrow cars were named Pierce-Arrow. This was also the year that the Pierce family left the company. Percy Pierce remained active for a few years, concentrating his efforts in the old Hanover Street factory with the Pierce Cycle Company. Pierce continued to build bicycles and also one and four cylinder motorcycles until 1914. The bicycles continued on, however, as the tooling was sold to the Emblem Mfg. Co., in Angola, New York, that continued to build "Pierce" bicycles for almost twenty years. 

Your bike is 1915 or later.  I'm surprised it doesn't have a coaster brake.  Does it freewheel or is it a fixed gear?


----------

